# Endometrial Polypectomy with D&C



## rzengel (Jan 12, 2010)

My doc did a D&C on a patient with an endometrial polypectomy.  He did not use the hysteroscope, which is the only code listed for the endometrial polypectomy.  Please help with coding suggestions, thanks.


----------



## cmtl (Jan 12, 2010)

I think the polypectomy is assumed to part of the 58120 code for D&C.  The CCI edit I reviewed has a "0" indicating that 58100 is not ever billable with the 58120.  Let us know if you find other information.


----------

